# ردو على لا تقفلو الموضوع



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

(مرقس)(12\29)الرب الهنا رب واحد)كيف افهم ان    الاب الابن الروح القدس   ثلاثة  يصبحو واحد
الله اعطا لنا عقل  ونتم تريدون ان نركن العقل     ونسمع ما تقول وهوا ينفى العقل   الرب الله واحد فى كتابكم   
اما قصة الشمعة ونورها  وحرارتها   لا تمنع انها شمعة واحدة ولها قدرة واحدة   وانا الشمعة ليست ابنتها الحرارة ولا ابنتها النور     النور والحرارة من صنع الشمعة اى انا عيسى من صنع الله


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا أخ* *ابوودن* *..*

*لما تحب تسأل سؤال بلاش غلط  أسأل بأدب .. و ألا محدش هيسأل فيك ..

عقيدة التثليث و التوحيد .. مش هتفهمها إلا بأذن من ربنا لو عايز تفهمها بجد ..

صلى لربنا من قلبك .. و قولة يا رب أفتح عقلى و قلبى علشان أفهم كلمتك اللى فى الكتاب المقدس أرجوك يا رب فهمنى . أمين ..

و على حسب إيمانك فى الصلاة ربنا هيعطيك الفهم ..*


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

لله  ما اجمل الدعوة الى دين  سمعت دعوة من واحد يهودى  ومسيحى قبلك  وشيعى لى شخصيى   ما وجت احد      دعانى مثلك يا فراشة  جادلينى  بما وهبنى  الله ووهبك  بل عقل    ارجو ارد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا قلتلك يا أخ* *ابوودن*

*مسئلة التثليث و التوحيد دى لازم ربنا يسمح علشان تفهمها فصليلة .. 

لأن الجدال فى الموضوع دة مالهوش فايدة ..

فقط صلى بإيمان ..*


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

و هل نفينا ان الرب واحد؟
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد
فكما انت انسان ليك جسد و روح و فكر, هل اصبحت ثلاثة؟

بالطبع لا!

فأين الاشكال؟


----------



## samehvan (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا أخ ابوودن ..
> 
> لما تحب تسأل سؤال بلاش غلط أسأل بأدب .. و ألا محدش هيسأل فيك ..
> 
> ...



اللى مش قادر أستوعبه يا أخت فراشة ,, هو الإيمان الأول ولا الفهم الأول ؟

يمعنى أوضح حضرتك دلوقتى قلتى إنى مش هفهم ( أو أؤمن إلا إذا ربنا أراد ) كلام جميل واللى فهمته من أصدقاء مسيحيين أن الله إذا أراد ذلك سيرسل داخلى الروح القدس الذى يفهمنى كل شئ ,, ( أى قبل الإيمان ) لأن الفهم هو سيقودنى إلى الإيمان ولكن دائما ينتهى الكلام بجملة أخرى عكس الأولى تماما ( أو هكذا أظن وأرجو توضيحها ) 
على حسب إيمانك فى الصلاة ربنا هيعطيك الفهم .

وده معناه أنى لا زم أؤمن الأول علشان أحصل على الروح القدس اللى هيفهمنى 

مش عارف أعمل إيه طيب علشان أحصل على الروح القدس ,, دعاء ودعيت والله دعيت من قلبى وبجد وما زلت أدعو وأتنمى وسأظل أدعو وأتمنى أن يهدينى الله وينير بصيرتى إلى الحق 

بس مش عارف برضه أؤمن الأول ولا أفهم الأول ؟؟؟


----------



## Truth (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لان الكاتب يحمل المسيحيين افتراضات كاذبة*


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا ريت متكررش هذه العادة يا اخ truth و تقول ان المسيحيين مش فاهمين الثالوث*
*لا فاهميه و مفهمية للبقية ايضا*
*شئت ام ابيت فهذا رأيك تحتفظ به لنفسك و لا يحق بتاتا ان تعممه و تحكم بهذه الطريقة*


----------



## Truth (28 نوفمبر 2006)

"ركن خاص للرد على الشبهات الوهمية الشيطانية, التي يذكرها المعترضين, و نحن نرد بالنعمة"
اعجبتني هذه العبارة التي هي عنوان لهذا القسم و أعجبني الأسلوب الذي اتبعته.."حذف الموضوع" 
هل هذه هي النعمة...أم أنك خائف من كلمتي..؟
اظهرها للعيان فلو كنت مخطئ هناك من يرد علي..خوفك من كلمتي سبب اخفائها...واخفاؤها دليل قوتها ..
أسفي على كل رافض للحق


"أنا هو الطريق و الحق والحياة"

تحيتي لكم
أنا مغادر منتداكم

«وحَيثُما دَخَلتُم بَيتًا، فأقيموا فيهِ إلى أنْ تَرحَلوا.وإذا جِئْـتُم إلى مكانٍ وما قَبِلَكُم أهلُهُ ولا سَمِعوا كلامَكُم، فاَرْحَلوا عَنهُ واَنفُضوا الغُبارَ عَنْ أقدامِكُم نَذيرًا لهُم!«


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

Truth قال:


> "ركن خاص للرد على الشبهات الوهمية الشيطانية, التي يذكرها المعترضين, و نحن نرد بالنعمة"
> اعجبتني هذه العبارة التي هي عنوان لهذا القسم و أعجبني الأسلوب الذي اتبعته.."حذف الموضوع"
> هل هذه هي النعمة...أم أنك خائف من كلمتي..؟


 
أرد عليك لو كنت طارح موضوع بصيغة مناقشة لا خلاصة عقيمة لا اعرف من اين اقتنيتها فقد اعتديت على كل المسيحيين و ايمانهم بقولك انه لا يوجد مسيحي يفهم الثالوث...
لو طارح موضوعك بشكل حوار تسأل فيه عن الثالوث كان رديت عليك صدقني...






> تحيتي لكم
> أنا مغادر منتداكم


 
ربنا معاك و يهديك لخلاص المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> اللى مش قادر أستوعبه يا أخت فراشة ,, هو الإيمان الأول ولا الفهم الأول ؟



الأيمان أولآ ..

آمن أن أنت أبن الرب يسوع .. و أنة شايفك و عارف بقلبك ( فهو فاحص القلوب و الكلى ) و شايف و سامع لصلاتك ..

آمن أن الرب يسوع هو فداك و فدانى بدمة الغالى على الصليب ..

أقرأ وعدة الأمين :

31فَقَال:«آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ». 



> مش عارف أعمل إيه طيب علشان أحصل على الروح القدس ,, دعاء ودعيت والله دعيت من قلبى وبجد وما زلت أدعو وأتنمى وسأظل أدعو وأتمنى أن يهدينى الله وينير بصيرتى إلى الحق



أخ سامح أقرأ الجزء دة :

الرب يسوع قال :

7«اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. 8لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 9أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزًا، يُعْطِيهِ حَجَرًا؟ 10وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً، يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟ 11فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ! 12

آمن بكلام المسيح و وعدة لنا ..

22وَكُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ تَنَالُونَهُ».

صلى لربنا بإيمان و خشوع و هو ينورلك طريقك و يعرفك طريق الخلاص ..


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اسمحلي ادخل في الرد يا اخ سامح ويا اخت فراشة*



> اللى مش قادر أستوعبه يا أخت فراشة ,, هو الإيمان الأول ولا الفهم الأول ؟


 
*ألايمان يا عزيزي سامح *

*هو الاهم فالانسان مهما بلغ ذكائه وقدراته العقلية يظل عاجزا امام قدرت الخالق له المجد *

*لذا فانت لاتستطيع ان تدرك كل مقاصد الله ولكن تدرك القدر القليل جداا واليسير*

*ولابد من ان تؤمن او تكون لديك الرغبة **الصادقة* *في المعرفة *

*ووقتها ثق اني ربنا هيفتح قلبك وعقلك وتدرك الحق والنور*

*وهناك العديد من ايات الكتاب المقدس التي تؤكد هذه الحقيقة *

*نجد في متي 11 : 25*

*في ذلك الوقت اجاب يسوع وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض
لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال .*

*لماذا يارب اخفيت هذا عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال الذين لايدركون شئ*

*لان بكل بساطة الفهماء والحكماء يعتمدون علي ذكائهم البشري الذين هم يملكونه *

*اما الاطفال فا يعتمدون علي فطرتهم والغريزة التي تقودهم وايمانهم *

*هل وجدت طفل فزع وخائف وهو في حضن ابيه رغم ان ابيه قد يكون خائفا ؟*

*انه الايمان* 

*ونجد في متي 13 : 13 ايضا*

*من اجل هذا اكلمهم بامثال . لانهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا
يسمعون ولا يفهمون .*

*- هل ادركت لماذا نتكلم معكم با امثال ؟*

*وعلي فكرة الشياطن لايستطيع ان يظلك وانت تبحث عن الخالق وعن الحق لان نعمة الله تساندك فلا تظن ان التفكير في المسيحية هو ظلال او فكر شيطاني لان الشيطان لايستطيع ان يتحدي ارادة الله في حياتك وهي ان الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون*




> يمعنى أوضح حضرتك دلوقتى قلتى إنى مش هفهم ( أو أؤمن إلا إذا ربنا أراد ) كلام جميل واللى فهمته من أصدقاء مسيحيين أن الله إذا أراد ذلك سيرسل داخلى الروح القدس الذى يفهمنى كل شئ ,, ( أى قبل الإيمان ) لأن الفهم هو سيقودنى إلى الإيمان ولكن دائما ينتهى الكلام بجملة أخرى عكس الأولى تماما ( أو هكذا أظن وأرجو توضيحها )
> على حسب إيمانك فى الصلاة ربنا هيعطيك الفهم .
> 
> وده معناه أنى لا زم أؤمن الأول علشان أحصل على الروح القدس اللى هيفهمنى


 
*- لاء القصد الاوضح لذلك هي نيتك*

*فهل انت حقا تريد الحق وتريد ان تتبعه حتي لو كلفك هذا حياتك *

*حتي لو كلفك ان تخسر كل اصدقائك وعائلتك وعملك و كل شئ*

*هل تضحي لاجله بكل غالي ونفيس*

*اذا كانت هذه ارادتك حق فا ثق ان الرب سوف يكون معك وهو الذي سوف يرشدك بذاته *

*لانه يحبنا جميعا ويريد الكل ان يخلص فهذه مشيئة الاب* 

*كما نقرا في رسالة تيموثاوس الاولي 2 :4*

*لان هذا حسن ومقبول لدى مخلّصنا الله  الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون *



> مش عارف أعمل إيه طيب علشان أحصل على الروح القدس ,, دعاء ودعيت والله دعيت من قلبى وبجد وما زلت أدعو وأتنمى وسأظل أدعو وأتمنى أن يهدينى الله وينير بصيرتى إلى الحق
> 
> بس مش عارف برضه أؤمن الأول ولا أفهم الأول ؟؟؟


 
*اتمني اكون اوضحت القدر القليل*

*والرب يعطيك حسب اشتهاء قلبك *

*ولازم تثابر لو عندك نية قوية بالفعل*

*وانا تحت امرك في اي سؤال*

*سلام ونعمة فادينا تكون معاك*


----------



## tina_tina (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز
انا مش هطول عليك خالص
لانى معنديش المقدرة انى اقول ربع الكلام اللى اتقال
 بس ان متفقة معاهم جدا فى موضوع الايمان
واقولك حاجة بسيطة خالص ودى حقيقة قدام العالم كله ومحدش يقدر ينكرها خالص
فى ايه بتقول 
لو كان عندكم ايمان مثل حبة الخردل تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل فينتقل ​بالايمان يا اخى العزيز انتقل جبل المقطم
وبالايمان هيتنور قلبك وعقلك
امن فقط فتخلص​


----------



## mostfa (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الإيمان بإله واحد خالق للكون بكل ما فيه و متصرف به وحده لا يشاركه في ملكوته شيء وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى لاشربك له لم يتحذ صاحبة ولا ولد ولم يكن له ولي من الذل فكبره تكبيرا سبحانه وتعالى عما يقول الظالمين علوا كبيرا, هذا هو المفهوم الأساسي البدهي للتوحيد في الإسلام . 
اما اب وابن ورح قدس 
هل اجتماع الثلاثة معا يكون اله واحد ؟
وهل انفراد الواحد منهم بيكون اله ؟


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ,, كل دى ردود ,, أنا مبسوط بأمانه



> «اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. 8لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 9أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزًا، يُعْطِيهِ حَجَرًا؟ 10وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً، يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟ 11فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ! 12



يا جماعة صدقونى دعيت وسألت ربنا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وما زلت على الإسلام وما زلت أجد الكثيير أيضا من العقبات فى المسيحية

الأخ قبطى



> لذا فانت لاتستطيع ان تدرك كل مقاصد الله ولكن تدرك القدر القليل جداا واليسير
> 
> ولابد من ان تؤمن او تكون لديك الرغبة الصادقة في المعرفة
> 
> ووقتها ثق اني ربنا هيفتح قلبك وعقلك وتدرك الحق والنور



ومن منا لا يرغب صدقا فى المعرفة ؟ ومن منا لا يسعى وراء الحق ؟



> وعلي فكرة الشياطن لايستطيع ان يظلك وانت تبحث عن الخالق وعن الحق لان نعمة الله تساندك فلا تظن ان التفكير في المسيحية هو ظلال او فكر شيطاني لان الشيطان لايستطيع ان يتحدي ارادة الله في حياتك وهي ان الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون



ومن قال أن التفكير فى المسيحية ضلال ؟؟ 

وبالمناسبة ( على عكس ما يعتقد البعض عن الإسلام )أنا من المؤمنين أن الإسلام كفل حرية الفكر الكامل بل إن لدى حديث يقول أن من أسلم لأن أبويه مسلمان ونشأ فى مجتمع إسلامى فقط فهذا غير مقبول ولكن يجب أن أدرس عقيدتى جيدا وأعلم منها ما يزيد إيمانى بها 



> لاء القصد الاوضح لذلك هي نيتك
> 
> فهل انت حقا تريد الحق وتريد ان تتبعه حتي لو كلفك هذا حياتك
> 
> حتي لو كلفك ان تخسر كل اصدقائك وعائلتك وعملك و كل شئ



نعم أعتقد أنى كذلك وأعتقد أن الكل كذلك أيضا



> بالايمان يا اخى العزيز انتقل جبل المقطم



صعبة شوية دى



> اتمني اكون اوضحت القدر القليل
> 
> والرب يعطيك حسب اشتهاء قلبك



المشكلة أكبر من كده يا جماعة ,, المشكلة أن أساس المطلوب منى للوصول للحق هو الإيمان قبل العقل وهذا يحتاج إلى معجزة إلاهيه أولا

ثانيا يخالف الطبيعة البشرية وما تعودنا عليه ,, فكل الأنبياء والرسل كان الله يؤيدهم بمعجزات فوق قدرات البشر حتى يقتنع الناس أنهم من عند الله ,, أى يستخدم عقولهم أولا ليصل بهم إلى التصديق والثقة ( الإيمان ) ثم يعلمهم روحيا ,, وليس العكس


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*عذرا على التدخل و لكن بصراحة وجدت ان الحوار رائع و مرتفع المستوى ( أقصد من حيث أداب الحوار)

فليسمح لى الأصدقاء الذين يقولون أن الايمان يأتى اولا و من ثم يأتى الفهم , أن يقولوا لنا ما الفرق أذاً بين المسيحية و أى ديانة وثنية .
حتى أكون أكثر ايضاحا 
أنتم تقولون أنه يجب على الانسان ان يؤمن بيسوع حتى يستطيع فهم حقيقة الثالوث
و عابد البقر مثلا يقول عليك ان تؤمن بأن الإله هو البقرة حتى تفهم حقيقة هذا . فما الفرق حتى أسمع كلامك انت و لا أسمع كلامه هو ؟
ملحوظة : المقارنة كانت للتوضيح و لا أقصد بها الاساءة من قريب أو بعيد

كما ان بولس يقول :
1Th 5:21  امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ. 

و على هذا فانه يجب حتى على المسيحى أن يسأل فى كل شىء و يفكر فى كل شىء , و القول بأنه يجب الايمان بالشىء هكذا كما هو دون فهم لان العقل البشرى غير قادر على كذا و كذا .. ألى أخر هذه العبارات التى نسمعها كثيرا يعتبر مخالفة صريحة لكلام الكتاب المقدس .
فكيف تطلبون من الاخرين ان يؤمنوا بما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس و انتم تخالفونه بأن تطلبوا منهم الايمان بدون تفكير و بدون أن يمتحنوا كل ما تقولونه لهم مثل عقيدة التثليث و الاقانيم ؟ :dntknw: 

*


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الأيمان أولآ ..
> 
> آمن أن أنت أبن الرب يسوع .. و أنة شايفك و عارف بقلبك ( فهو فاحص القلوب و الكلى ) و شايف و سامع لصلاتك ..
> 
> ...



دانتي ناقص بعد كدا تاخديه الكنيسه


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> اخى العزيز
> انا مش هطول عليك خالص
> لانى معنديش المقدرة انى اقول ربع الكلام اللى اتقال
> بس ان متفقة معاهم جدا فى موضوع الايمان
> ...



مش فاهم يعني ايه؟؟
ازاي يعني جبل المقطم اتنقل؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> بسم الله ما شاء الله ,, كل دى ردود ,, أنا مبسوط بأمانه


 
*وانا مبسوط انك قولت بامانة وليس كعادة المسلمين بالحلفان بالله *

*فهذا ان دل فهو انك من بيئة راقية ولك اصدقاء مسيحين* 




> يا جماعة صدقونى دعيت وسألت ربنا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وما زلت على الإسلام وما زلت أجد الكثيير أيضا من العقبات فى المسيحية


 
*ياريت توضح العقبات اللي بتواجهك*



> ومن منا لا يرغب صدقا فى المعرفة ؟ ومن منا لا يسعى وراء الحق ؟


 
*- صدقني هناك الكثير من الذين يكون ظاهرهم ادراك و معرفة الحق ولكنهم لا يستطيعون الاستغناء عن الباطل وكلامي هذا مستوحي من خبرات عديدة للاسف *

*- اسعي واطلب من ربنا , وانا واثق انه لو من كل قلبك هتيجي في يوم وتقولنا علي اختبار ربنا العجيب معاك *

*طوبي لم لايعثر فيا*



> ومن قال أن التفكير فى المسيحية ضلال ؟؟


 
*- الاسلام هو القائل ذلك *

*السنا نحن كفرة في نظر الاسلام لاننا نعبد عيسي ابن مريم *

*سؤلك ده يبقي لشيوخ الاسلام وليس لنا يا اخي العزيز*



> وبالمناسبة ( على عكس ما يعتقد البعض عن الإسلام )أنا من المؤمنين أن الإسلام كفل حرية الفكر الكامل بل إن لدى حديث يقول أن من أسلم لأن أبويه مسلمان ونشأ فى مجتمع إسلامى فقط فهذا غير مقبول ولكن يجب أن أدرس عقيدتى جيدا وأعلم منها ما يزيد إيمانى بها


 
*- لم نري هذا في الاسلام صدقا*

*ياريت توضح الايات او الاحاديث التي تتكلم عن هذا الموضوع *

*كي يمكننا استخدامها مع بعض الاخوة *

*فنحن لانسمع الا " لاتجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ علي :t33:  "*



> صعبة شوية دى


 
*مفيش حاجة صعبة بدال النتيجة هي خلاص روحك من هلاك ابدي شنيع ينتظر من لم يعترف بالسيد المسيح ربا ويقبل خلاص وفداءه لك ( لانك ان لم تقبل فداءه سيكون عليك تسديد دين خطيتك وخطاياتك لن تكون مغفورة )*




> المشكلة أكبر من كده يا جماعة ,, المشكلة أن أساس المطلوب منى للوصول للحق هو الإيمان قبل العقل وهذا يحتاج إلى معجزة إلاهيه أولا


 
*اقرا في الانجيل بروح محايدة وليس اسلامية*



> ثانيا يخالف الطبيعة البشرية وما تعودنا عليه ,, فكل الأنبياء والرسل كان الله يؤيدهم بمعجزات فوق قدرات البشر حتى يقتنع الناس أنهم من عند الله ,, أى يستخدم عقولهم أولا ليصل بهم إلى التصديق والثقة ( الإيمان ) ثم يعلمهم روحيا ,, وليس العكس


 
*ياريت تديني امثلة كي نناقشها*

*الرب معك وينير عقلك وفكرك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +



> يا جماعة صدقونى دعيت وسألت ربنا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يير وما زلت على الإسلام وما زلت أجد الكثيير أيضا من العقبات فى المسيحية



يا أخ سامح أنا قلتلك صلى و آمن أولآ ..

لو صليت بدون إيمان صعب تفهم ..

و طول ما أنت فاهم أن فية عقبات فى الديانة المسيحية .. يبقى مش هتفهم .. 

و ربنا يعوض .!!



> ومن منا لا يرغب صدقا فى المعرفة ؟ ومن منا لا يسعى وراء الحق ؟



من قلبك يا أخ سامح .. الأخ مينا يقصد من قلبك رغبة نابعة من قلبك ..

ربنا عارف بالقلوب و عارف طلبك دة من قلبك و لا بغرض تانى ..



> ومن قال أن التفكير فى المسيحية ضلال ؟؟



دة تفكير كل المسلمين .. و بلاش نضحك على بعض ..



> نعم أعتقد أنى كذلك وأعتقد أن الكل كذلك أيضا



أهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .. ((((( أعتقد !!!!!! )))))

المفروض الأجابة نعم و بكل تأكيد ..

تعتقد حضرتك ان ممكن لما تعرف الدين الحق تخسر كل حاجة فى حياتك ؟؟؟؟ أين حب الله و معرفة دين الحق ؟؟؟

المفروض تقول طبعآ لو عرفت ان دة دين الحق اخسر كل شىء بحياتى لأن الله أهم من كل شىء ...



> صعبة شوية دى



الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله ..

و أكيد صعبة عليك فهمها بدون إيمان ..



> المشكلة أكبر من كده يا جماعة ,, المشكلة أن أساس المطلوب منى للوصول للحق هو الإيمان قبل العقل وهذا يحتاج إلى معجزة إلاهيه أولا



أقرى الآية دى : " ها أنذا واقف على الباب و أقرع إن سمع أحد صوتى و فتح الباب أدخل إلية و أتعشى معة و هو معى " ( سفر الرؤيا 3 : 20 )

ربنا بيقرع على قلبك .. أفتحلة و هنا هتحصل المعجزة ..



> ثانيا يخالف الطبيعة البشرية وما تعودنا عليه ,, فكل الأنبياء والرسل كان الله يؤيدهم بمعجزات فوق قدرات البشر حتى يقتنع الناس أنهم من عند الله ,, أى يستخدم عقولهم أولا ليصل بهم إلى التصديق والثقة ( الإيمان ) ثم يعلمهم روحيا ,, وليس العكس



المسئلة هنا تختلف .. فأنت غيرهم هما كانوا بلا دين .. أما أنت فعلى دين ولاكن للأسف من غير عند الله و اللى مش من عند الله يبقى من الشيطان و الشيطان للأسف ساحر لكل اللى تابعينة و قافل عقولهم و قلوبهم عن معرفة الحق فأنا بعذرك جدآ جدآ يا أخ سامح و الرب يتحنن عليك و يعرفك الطريق المؤدى الى الملكوت ..

فأذآ ... لازم الأيمان هنا أولآ أن كلمة الله فى الأنجيل و ليس فى كتاب آخر .. و لما تؤمن هتفهم ...

أنت عارف يا أخ سامح حضرتك عامل زى أية ..

زى اللى قاعد فى أوضة و قافل على نفسة فيها و قافل كل شبابيك الأوضة .. و أنت جوة الأوضة عايز تفهم حاجة بتدور أحداثها برة و سامع صوتها بس مش عارف أية هى .. و أنت جوة الأوضة بتسأل الناس برة .. فية أية ؟؟ ردوا عليك .. لاكن انت ماسمعتش كويس و أكيد مفهمتش كلامهم .. لا راضى تطلعلهم برة و تعرف فية أية .. ولا أنت فاتح باب اللأوضة يدخلولك و يقولوا لك فية أية ..

الأوضة دى هى قلبك و عقلك .. أفتحهم و أسمع كويس علشان تفهم ..

و الرب معك ..​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> اما اب وابن ورح قدس
> هل اجتماع الثلاثة معا يكون اله واحد ؟
> وهل انفراد الواحد منهم بيكون اله


 ؟

*أنا قلتها و بقلها و هاقلها ..

الرب يديك نعمة الفهم و أنت تفهم ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> دانتي ناقص بعد كدا تاخديه الكنيسه



*و يا ريت كنت أقدر أخدة الكنيسة ... 

و الكنيسة بابها مفتوح لأى حد و فى أى وقت ...

يا ريت يدخل .. مش هيخصر حاجة لما يدخل و يشوف بنصلى أزاى ...*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> مش فاهم يعني ايه؟؟
> ازاي يعني جبل المقطم اتنقل؟؟



*معجزة الرب عملها .. أية اللى مش فاهمة فيها ؟؟

هل صعبة على ربنا ينقل جبل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> مش عارفا ليه انا بحس ان انتوا يامسيحين
> يا مش مقتنعين بس بتداروا؟
> يا اساسا مش فاهمين بس يعني اهوه دين اهلنا ولازم نبئ عليه؟
> يا محرجين والدليل بتحذفوا الادله والبراهين



*و أنا مش عارفة .. أنتى تاعبة حالك معانا لية .. خليكى فى نفسك و ربنا يهدى ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> فين الدليل انوا اتنقل؟



*و أنتى يعنى عايزة تقنعينى أننا لو جبنا الدليل هتصدقى ؟؟؟

اللى فية عادة مابيبطلهاش ..!!!

ربنا يرحمك ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + 



> عذرا على التدخل و لكن بصراحة وجدت ان الحوار رائع و مرتفع المستوى ( أقصد من حيث أداب الحوار)



شكرآ 

و أوضح لحضرتك أنة مرتفع المستوى بالمعلومات الموجودة فية قبل آداب الحوار ...



> فليسمح لى الأصدقاء الذين يقولون أن الايمان يأتى اولا و من ثم يأتى الفهم , أن يقولوا لنا ما الفرق أذاً بين المسيحية و أى ديانة وثنية .
> حتى أكون أكثر ايضاحا
> أنتم تقولون أنه يجب على الانسان ان يؤمن بيسوع حتى يستطيع فهم حقيقة الثالوث
> و عابد البقر مثلا يقول عليك ان تؤمن بأن الإله هو البقرة حتى تفهم حقيقة هذا . فما الفرق حتى أسمع كلامك انت و لا أسمع كلامه هو ؟
> ملحوظة : المقارنة كانت للتوضيح و لا أقصد بها الاساءة من قريب أو بعيد



أسلوب المقارنة بين الدين المسيحى و أى دين تانى سواء وثنى أو لأسلامى أو غيرة مرفووووووووووض تمامآ ... مفيش و جة مقارنة أساسآ ...

موضوع (( الأيمان أولآ  )) أنا وضحتة فى ردى على الأخ سامح ..



> و على هذا فانه يجب حتى على المسيحى أن يسأل فى كل شىء و يفكر فى كل شىء ,



و لية نسأل طالما أحنا فاهمين ؟؟ 



> و القول بأنه يجب الايمان بالشىء هكذا كما هو دون فهم لان العقل البشرى غير قادر على كذا و كذا .. ألى أخر هذه العبارات التى نسمعها كثيرا يعتبر مخالفة صريحة لكلام الكتاب المقدس .



الكلام اللى قلناة لا يعترض مع كلام الكتاب المقدس .. !!!



> فكيف تطلبون من الاخرين ان يؤمنوا بما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس و انتم تخالفونه بأن تطلبوا منهم الايمان بدون تفكير و بدون أن يمتحنوا كل ما تقولونه لهم مثل عقيدة التثليث و الاقانيم ؟ :dntknw:



أحنا طلبنا الأيمان أولآ و ثم التفكير و ليس دون تفكير زى ماقلت 

الأيمان ثم التفكير ثم الفهم <<< و هذا ما قصدناة <<<<


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أسلوب المقارنة بين الدين المسيحى و أى دين تانى سواء وثنى أو لأسلامى أو غيرة مرفووووووووووض تمامآ ... مفيش و جة مقارنة أساسآ ...
> 
> موضوع (( الأيمان أولآ  )) أنا وضحتة فى ردى على الأخ سامح ..



أتفق معك تماما فى انه لا وجه للمقارنة , و لكن انا لم أقارن الديانات أنا فقط سألت ما الفرق الذى يجعلنى أسمع كلامكم أنتم و انتم تقولون ان الاله تجسد فى انسان  و لا اسمع كلام من يقول لى ان الاله تجسد فى بقرة حيث أن المطلوب منّى فى الحالتين أن أؤمن أولا ثم يأتى الفهم بعد ذلك
أرجو ان يكون سؤالى واضحا !! 



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و لية نسأل طالما أحنا فاهمين ؟؟



غريبة لان هذا الكلام يخالف العديد من أراء الاباء و الكهنة التى قرأتها و سمعتها و التى تقول أن طبيعة الثالوث الأقدس هى من الاشياء التى يصعب على العقل البشرى فهمها و يجب الايمان بها كما هى .!!!!

و لنفترض جدلا أن المعجزة ستحدث و يتمكن الانسان من فهم حقيقة الثالوث بعد الايمان 
فكيف تطلبين من شخص أن يؤمن بأن الله هو واحد و لكن يتكون من ثلاث أقانيم ثم سيفهم بعد ذلك كيف يكون هذا ؟
و أخيرا لماذا لم يوفر علينا و عليكم الله هذه المشقة و يعلن كما أعلن فى العهد القديم أنه واحد و سكت لماذا لم يعلن فى العهد الجديد أنه واحد و لكن ثلاثة أقانيم صراحة  ؟
حتى لا يأتى شخص مثلى و يسال مثل هذا السؤال السخيف ( ما الفرق بين قول المسيحيين و قول عبّاد البقر ؟)
أعترف انه سؤال سخيف و لكنه للأسف يطرح نفسه و يحتاج للاجابة عليه أجابة مقنعة 
و الا سيكون دخول المسيحية بمثابة أن يطلب منك شخص أن تدخل كهف مظلم لاستكشافه دون حتى ان يكون معك خريطة أو شمعة لترى أين تضع قدمك !!:dntknw: 
و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> أتفق معك تماما فى انه لا وجه للمقارنة , و لكن انا لم أقارن الديانات أنا فقط سألت ما الفرق الذى يجعلنى أسمع كلامكم أنتم و انتم تقولون ان الاله تجسد فى انسان و لا اسمع كلام من يقول لى ان الاله تجسد فى بقرة حيث أن المطلوب منّى فى الحالتين أن أؤمن أولا ثم يأتى الفهم بعد ذلك
> أرجو ان يكون سؤالى واضحا !!



و هل الديانة الوثنية بتقول الله تجسد فى بقرة ؟؟؟

هما بيعبدوا البقرة على اساس إلة أول عن أخر ...

مش ألة أتجسد فى بقرة !!!

شوف يا أخ ..

ربنا أدانا عقل نفكر بية و دى الحاجة اللى ميزنا بيها عن الحيوان ..

أنت عندك عقل فكر بية .. لو مش قادر تفكر بية بطريقة سليمة صلى لربنا و قلة فهمنى ..

إذا كان طلبى أنك تؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله صعب عليك ..

فآمن أن الله هيرد عليك و هيفتح قلبك و عقلك للفهم .. فقط أطلب منة و صليلة بطريقتك ..

و أن أراد الله تفهم هتفهم .. و لتكن مشيئتة و ليس مشيئتى 



> غريبة لان هذا الكلام يخالف العديد من أراء الاباء و الكهنة التى قرأتها و سمعتها و التى تقول أن طبيعة الثالوث الأقدس هى من الاشياء التى يصعب على العقل البشرى فهمها و يجب الايمان بها كما هى .!!!!



الأباء يقصدوا ( بدون زعل ) يقصدوكم أنتم المسلمين لآنكم معندكمش نعمة فهم التثليث و النعمة دى بتيجى بالأيمان و التعميد و بعد الخطوتين دول هتفهموها ..
و لكن هما قالوا كدة علشانكم لأنكم أنتوا اللى مش فاهمين مش أحنا !!!



> و لنفترض جدلا أن المعجزة ستحدث و يتمكن الانسان من فهم حقيقة الثالوث بعد الايمان
> فكيف تطلبين من شخص أن يؤمن بأن الله هو واحد و لكن يتكون من ثلاث أقانيم ثم سيفهم بعد ذلك كيف يكون هذا ؟



أن تمت المعجزة بالفعل سيفهم هذا الشخص كل ما أقصدة ..



> و أخيرا لماذا لم يوفر علينا و عليكم الله هذه المشقة و يعلن كما أعلن فى العهد القديم أنه واحد و سكت لماذا لم يعلن فى العهد الجديد أنه واحد و لكن ثلاثة أقانيم صراحة ؟
> حتى لا يأتى شخص مثلى و يسال مثل هذا السؤال السخيف



الله عندما اعلن انة واحد .. لن يؤمنوا الكثير من شعبة .. بل كان 99% من الخاطئين ..

و فى العهد الجديد الله تجسد فى أنسان و أعلن كذا مرة بأن الله فى المسيح و المسيح فى الله ..



> لماذا لم يعلن فى العهد الجديد أنه واحد و لكن ثلاثة أقانيم صراحة ؟



انت تريد كل شىء قدامك ؟؟!! لية لاغيى العقل ؟؟ لية عايز كل حاجة مكتوبة و تمشى وراها و خلاص ؟؟ فكر .. فكر .. فكر .. فكر ..



> أعترف انه سؤال سخيف و لكنه للأسف يطرح نفسه و يحتاج للاجابة عليه أجابة مقنعة
> و الا سيكون دخول المسيحية بمثابة أن يطلب منك شخص أن تدخل كهف مظلم لاستكشافه دون حتى ان يكون معك خريطة أو شمعة لترى أين تضع قدمك !!
> و شكرا مرة اخرى



أتمنى أكون أفتدك بإجاباتى .. 

و شوف المثل اللى قلتة للأخ سامح .. هذا ينطبق عليك انت ايضآ 



> زى اللى قاعد فى أوضة و قافل على نفسة فيها و قافل كل شبابيك الأوضة .. و أنت جوة الأوضة عايز تفهم حاجة بتدور أحداثها برة و سامع صوتها بس مش عارف أية هى .. و أنت جوة الأوضة بتسأل الناس برة .. فية أية ؟؟ ردوا عليك .. لاكن انت ماسمعتش كويس و أكيد مفهمتش كلامهم .. لا راضى تطلعلهم برة و تعرف فية أية .. ولا أنت فاتح باب اللأوضة يدخلولك و يقولوا لك فية أية ..
> 
> الأوضة دى هى قلبك و عقلك .. أفتحهم و أسمع كويس علشان تفهم ..



الرب معك و يفتح بصيرتك


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الأخ قبطى*



> وانا مبسوط انك قولت بامانة وليس كعادة المسلمين بالحلفان بالله
> فهذا ان دل فهو انك من بيئة راقية ولك اصدقاء مسيحين



أو يدل إن إسلامى بيأمرنى بكده برضه ,, عندى آية قرآنية بتقول 
" ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم "



> ياريت توضح العقبات اللي بتواجهك



هى 3 أسئلة لو أقنعتنى بيهم أعلن مسيحيتى فورا ( صدقا وليس قولا )



> صدقني هناك الكثير من الذين يكون ظاهرهم ادراك و معرفة الحق ولكنهم لا يستطيعون الاستغناء عن الباطل وكلامي هذا مستوحي من خبرات عديدة للاسف



كل بقلبه ,, وبالمناسبة ليس معنى عدم إقتناعى أن ظاهرى حب الحق وباطنى ضلال ,,فربى يعلم خفايا نفسى



> السنا نحن كفرة في نظر الاسلام لاننا نعبد عيسي ابن مريم
> سؤلك ده يبقي لشيوخ الاسلام وليس لنا يا اخي العزيز
> 
> لم نري هذا في الاسلام صدقا
> ...



الإسلام دعانى للتفكير فى كل شئ وقوله بأن بضلال البعض هو تحذير من هذا الإعتقاد وليس منعا من دراسته ,, والدليل أقسام الدين المقارن بكل كليات الشريعة 

والآية القرآنية من سورة آل عمران " وإذ أخذنا ميثاق أهل الكتاب لتبيننه ولتبلغنه للناس " والآية " وإذ أخذنا ميثاقكم لتبيننه "

وحديث رسول الله ( من أسلم بفطرته فلا إسلام له )

وغيرها الكثير



> فنحن لانسمع الا " لاتجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ علي "



هذه الجملة فقط من أفلام السينما وهو حقيقة من حقائق الجماعات الإرهابية بمختلف دياناتها وعقائدها وليس الإسلام فقط ,, بل إن المنحرفين وحتى عصابات الإجرام تستخدم هذه الجملة

ولا تمت هذه الجملة للإسلام بشئ ,, فلقد سؤل رسول الله عن كل شئ حتى وصل البعض للسؤال عن ذات الله ولم ينهرهم أو ينهاهم رسول الله -ص- وكذلك سؤل أبو بكر وعمر وعلى والكثيرين غيرهم ولم ينهى أحد عن ذلك 



> اقرا في الانجيل بروح محايدة وليس اسلامية



من أهم مبادئ الموضوعية والحياد هى الخروج عن الهوى الشخصى لقراءة أو نقد أى كتاب أو عمل وأنا أعشق هذه القواعد 


> ياريت تديني امثلة كي نناقشها



أمثلة عن إيه ؟؟ 
عندك أقرب مثال إليك السيد المسيح نفسه عندما لم يصدقه اليهود قال لهم إن كنتم لا تؤمنون لى فآمنوا بالأعمال التى أعملها بإسم الآب ,, أى فكروا وإستخدموا عقلكم لو أنا إنسان عادى مكنتش هقدر أعمل كل ده وده طريقكم لتصديقى والإيمان هو التصديق والثقة

*الأخت فراشة*


> يا أخ سامح أنا قلتلك صلى و آمن أولآ ..
> 
> لو صليت بدون إيمان صعب تفهم ..



كيف أؤمن بما لا أقتنع به ؟

اتعرفين معنى كلمة الإيمان ؟ 
الأيمان هو التصديق والثقة الكاملة التى لا يخالطها أدنى شك ,, فكيف أصدق وأؤمن بما لا أفهمه ؟

وهل هذا ما يريده الله ؟ أن نؤمن به دون عقل ؟ لا أعتقد ذلك 



> و طول ما أنت فاهم أن فية عقبات فى الديانة المسيحية .. يبقى مش هتفهم ..
> 
> و ربنا يعوض .!!



هل هذه بشرى منك ؟؟ أم إنكار نهائى 



> دة تفكير كل المسلمين .. و بلاش نضحك على بعض ..



ممكن يكون تفكير كل اللى حضرتك قابلتيهم وليس كل المسلمين ,, وخلى بال حضرتك أنا قلت التفكير فيها ودراستها 



> " ها أنذا واقف على الباب و أقرع إن سمع أحد صوتى و فتح الباب أدخل إلية و أتعشى معة و هو معى " ( سفر الرؤيا 3 : 20 )



ده دليل على أن الخطوة الأولى دائما من الله وليس منى وهى دى الحقيقة فعلا ,, الله دائما ما يظهر ذاته أولا إما عقليا أو إعجازيا ( روحيا ) ,, وليس العكس



> المسئلة هنا تختلف .. فأنت غيرهم هما كانوا بلا دين .. أما أنت فعلى دين



المسألة فعلا تختلف بس للأصعب مش للأسهل زى ما الكثير ممكن يعتقد

لأن الإنسان الذى عرف الله بديانة معينة صعب جدا يغيرها بديانه أخرى ولكن الذى لا يعرف الله من الأساس طريقه أسهل لأن كل اللى محتاج أعمله إنى أثبتله وجود الله فقط ,,



> لاكن للأسف من غير عند الله و اللى مش من عند الله يبقى من الشيطان و الشيطان للأسف ساحر لكل اللى تابعينة و قافل عقولهم و قلوبهم عن معرفة الحق فأنا بعذرك جدآ جدآ يا أخ سامح و الرب يتحنن عليك و يعرفك الطريق المؤدى الى الملكوت ..



أحب أنصحك نصيحة لو لى الحق بعد إذنك

مينفعش تكون دعوتك بالهجوم على ديانتى ونعتها بالشيطانية من البداية ,, أبسط قواعد الحوار زى ما إتفقنا التجرد من الهوى الشخصى ,, إشرحيلى ما يستعصى على عندك بدون الهجوم على عقيدتى وسيكون الموضوع أسهل وأقوى ,, لكن إنكار عقيدتى من بداية الحوار سيضع بداخلى شئ من الخوف والغضب وذلك سيبعدنى ولو قليلا عن كلماتك



> زى اللى قاعد فى أوضة و قافل على نفسة فيها و قافل كل شبابيك الأوضة .. و أنت جوة الأوضة عايز تفهم حاجة بتدور أحداثها برة و سامع صوتها بس مش عارف أية هى .. و أنت جوة الأوضة بتسأل الناس برة .. فية أية ؟؟ ردوا عليك .. لاكن انت ماسمعتش كويس و أكيد مفهمتش كلامهم .. لا راضى تطلعلهم برة و تعرف فية أية .. ولا أنت فاتح باب اللأوضة يدخلولك و يقولوا لك فية أية ..



لو ده رأيك فعلا يبقى متتعبيش نفسك معايا لأننى كده هكون بناقض نفسى ومش حابب أعرف الحق ,, يعنى مفيش فايده ( مع أنى معتقدش إنى كده )


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> أهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااا .. ((((( أعتقد !!!!!! )))))
> 
> المفروض الأجابة نعم و بكل تأكيد ..
> 
> تعتقد حضرتك ان ممكن لما تعرف الدين الحق تخسر كل حاجة فى حياتك ؟؟؟؟ أين حب الله و معرفة دين الحق ؟؟؟



بدون الدخول فى فلسفيات هناك فرق بين الإعتقاد والظن ,, فالإعتقاد يدنو من الإيمان

وما يعود الله فأنا لا أشك فيه مثقال ذرة أما ما يعود إلى نفسى فلا ثقة مطلقة فيه ,, ولعلك تعرفين جيدا أن الإنسان يعيش عمرة كله وفى كل لحظه قد يكتشف فى نفسه شئ جديد فلا مجال للثقة المطلقة فى النفس بما فيها من ضعف وهوى
ولعل خير دليل هو سيدنا آدم الذى علم عن ومن الله ما لم يعلمه غيره وكان ببساطة وبكل تأكيد يثق فى أنه سيطيع الله ولكنه فى النهاية أخطأ ,, 

والخلاصة ( وهذا رأيى الشخصى ) كل ما يرد إلى الله فإجابتى فيه نعم وبكل تأكيد أما ما يرد إلى نفسى وما بها من ضعف ( الطبيعة البشرية ) فلا سبيل إلا إلى الإعتقاد الكامل أيضا
ولعلك تعرفين أن الإعتقاد فى الشئ هو تصديقه أيضا ولكن شعرة واحده تفرق بين الثقة والإعتقاد



> و يا ريت كنت أقدر أخدة الكنيسة ...
> و الكنيسة بابها مفتوح لأى حد و فى أى وقت ...
> يا ريت يدخل .. مش هيخصر حاجة لما يدخل و يشوف بنصلى أزاى ...



ومن قال أنى لم بعيد عن الكنيسة وأول إنجيل ملكته كان من الكاتدرائية بغمره ولكنى للحق لم أحضر بها قداس أو صلاة



> فين الدليل انوا اتنقل؟
> و أنتى يعنى عايزة تقنعينى أننا لو جبنا الدليل هتصدقى ؟؟؟



هاتى دليل أكيد وأنا هقتنع

أنا لا أشك أن الله قادر على كل شئ وأن الإيمان به يحطم المستحيلات ,, وهذا إسلاميا أيضا فسيدى على كرم الله وجهه قال " من آمن بشئ حق الإيمان فهو له "

فى إنتظار دليلك



> أسلوب المقارنة بين الدين المسيحى و أى دين تانى سواء وثنى أو لأسلامى أو غيرة مرفووووووووووض تمامآ ... مفيش و جة مقارنة أساسآ ...



لازم نقارن يا أخت فراشة ,, لأن المقارنة هى أسهل وأسرع الطرق للعلم الحقيقى

وإلا وقف كل منا على ديانته ولا داعى للسؤال والمعرفه



> الأيمان ثم التفكير ثم الفهم



وأنا أعتقد أن الأصح 
التفكير ثم الفهم ثم الإيمان



> الأباء يقصدوا ( بدون زعل ) يقصدوكم أنتم المسلمين لآنكم معندكمش نعمة فهم التثليث و النعمة دى بتيجى بالأيمان و التعميد و بعد الخطوتين دول هتفهموها ..
> و لكن هما قالوا كدة علشانكم لأنكم أنتوا اللى مش فاهمين مش أحنا !!!



عذرا سأختلف معكى فى هذه النقطة لسببين

اولا :- هذا القول لكل الناس وخاصة المسيحيين ففهم حقيقة الثالوث فهما عقليا ليس بالصعب وليس هو المقصود بل الإيمان بها وإستيعابها هو الصعب ولن يتأتى لك حسب تفاسير الكتاب المقدس ( للقس أنطونيوس فكرى على سبيل المثال ) وكتاب اللاهوت النظامى إلا بالروح القدس لأنه محاولة إستيعاب الله الغير محدود بالعقل البشرى المحدود

ثانيا :- من قال أن المسلمين لا يفهمون ( عقليا ) هذه العقيده ,, هى ليست بالصعوبة التى يستعصى على العقل فهما ,, بل الصعب هو إستيعاب جوانبها وخاصة جانب التوحيد مع كل التقسيمات التى نراها ونسمعها ,, فتأكيد العقيدة هو توحيد الثالوث كإله واحد لا ينقسم ولا ينفصل بشخصيات منفصله وعلى جانب آخر كل التصرفات وحتى الدعاء يفصل بينهم ويشخص الأقانيم



> انت تريد كل شىء قدامك ؟؟!! لية لاغيى العقل ؟؟ لية عايز كل حاجة مكتوبة و تمشى وراها و خلاص ؟؟ فكر .. فكر .. فكر .. فكر ..



ها نحن نعود لنثبت أن الطريق هو التفكير والعقل ,, ولهذا فإسمحى لى

التفكير مطلوب نعم ولا شك فى هذا ولكن فى الحكمه الإلاهيه ولكن أن يكون أساس العقيده غامضا وهو الذى يحتاج إلى تفكير فهذا ما لا أعتقده 

فالله عودنا من خلال كل أنبيائه ورسله من أول آدم إلى السيد المسيح أن يصرح بأساس العقيده ( كما هو ثابت بالعهد القديم ) 
أما الحكمه الإلاهيه والدروس الربانية فهى التى يتركنا الله لنفكر فيها ونجتهد إليها ,, وهذا ما إختلف تماما فى العقيده المسيحية والتى صرحت بكل شئ إلا أساس العقيده

وهذه نقطة من النقاط التى تحيرنى فيها

أدعو الله أن يهدينى ويهدينا جميعا إلى ما فيه خيرنا وينير بصائرنا إلى طريق الحق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيب أخ سامح .. سا محنى على أى حاجة زعلتك .. صدقنى بدون قصد .. 

خلينا نقطة و من أول السطر ..

أية هما بالظبط الـ3 أسئلة اللى لو أقتنعت بإجاباتهم هتبقى مسيحى ؟؟*


----------



## samehvan (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا آسف مضطر للسفر وهرجع يوم السبت إن شاء الله وممكن أحاول أدخل أرد عليكم من أى مكان

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اوك اخ سامح ..

ترجع بالسلامة و فى أنتظار ال3 اسئلة ..*


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

قبل البدأ أرجو أن تكون إجاباتك من مصادر موثوق فيها ,, فأنا تعودت أن إجد إجابات شخصية لأسئلة تعتبر غير متوقعة وتعبت من كثرة الإجابات وإختلافاتها ,, أشكرك

نبدأ على بركة الله

أولا نبدأ بالسهل ثم الأصعب

لماذا هذا التوقيت بالذات ؟؟ 

لماذا لم يحدث الفداء أيام آدم مثلا أو أيام نوح ؟؟؟

ولماذا لم يحدث فى آخر الزمان ؟؟ أو قبل يوم القيامة بقليل ؟؟

طلب بسيط
لو ممكن تنقلى سؤالى وتفتحى بيه موضوع جديد أكون شاكر ليكى
شكرا


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> نبدأ على بركة الله
> 
> أولا نبدأ بالسهل ثم الأصعب
> 
> ...


 
لو قرأت سفر الجامعة الاصحاح الثالث حتشوف في اول الاصحاح التالي:

  لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.

بمعنى ان لله خطة و توظيب لكل شئ, فوضع لكل شئ وقت
فلو وضع الله الخلاص في بداية خطيئة أدم لتساألت ايضا لماذا في ذلك الوقت و ليس غيره
و هذه حكمة الهية لا يمكننا الرد عليها لان كما وضحت في النص اعلاه ان لكل شئ زمان, لاحظ كل شئ

لِلْوِلاَدَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْمَوْتِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْغَرْسِ وَقْتٌ وَلِقَلْعِ الْمَغْرُوسِ وَقْتٌ. 
لِلْقَتْلِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلشِّفَاءِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْهَدْمِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْبِنَاءِ وَقْتٌ. 
لِلْبُكَاءِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلضِّحْكِ وَقْتٌ. لِلنَّوْحِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلرَّقْصِ وَقْتٌ. 
 لِتَفْرِيقِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِجَمْعِ الْحِجَارَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْمُعَانَقَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلاِنْفِصَالِ عَنِ الْمُعَانَقَةِ وَقْتٌ. 
 لِلْكَسْبِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْخَسَارَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلصِّيَانَةِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلطَّرْحِ وَقْتٌ. 
لِلتَّمْزِيقِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّخْيِيطِ وَقْتٌ. لِلسُّكُوتِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلتَّكَلُّمِ وَقْتٌ. 
لِلْحُبِّ وَقْتٌ وَلِلْبُغْضَةِ وَقْتٌ. لِلْحَرْبِ وَقْتٌ وَلِلصُّلْحِ وَقْتٌ.

و كما اعلن السيد المسيح, ان الرب ليه اوقات و ازمنة لا يعلنها للبشر لانها حكمته و هو يعرف متى يعمل عمله


----------



## samehvan (3 ديسمبر 2006)

> لو قرأت سفر الجامعة الاصحاح الثالث حتشوف في اول الاصحاح التالي:
> 
> لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.
> 
> ...



كل ما قلت صحيح تماما ولا أختلف معك فيه نهائيا

وهذه هو سؤالى ,, وضحت لنا الحكمة من التجسد والفداء ولما إتضحت الحكمة لزمنا التفكر فيها

والسؤال هو عن مدى صلاحية هذه الحكمة ولأنه الله وهذه حكمة الله إذا لا بد أن تستوفى شروطها وأهدافها ,, فهذا هو الله

ولكن فى توقيت التجسد والفداء وحتى طريقته تستقيم فى جزء منها لو إختلف الوقت وجزء آخر لو إختلفت الكيفية

هوضح أكتر ويا ريت تستحملونى 

فمثلا التوقيت 

لو كان أيام آدم مثلا أو الأيام الأولى للخليقة عموما لإختلف الأمر ( للأفضل من وجهة نظرى ) للأسباب التالية

أولا :- من بداية الخلق سيعرف الكل حقيقة التجسد ولن يكون عليها هذا الاختلاف الكبيييير
ثانيا :- كنا ضمنا جميعا هذا الفداء الربانى وعلمنا وتأكدنا من سرعة إستجابة الله للمغفرة
ثالثا :- تفاعل أكثر وأقوى لأن المعرفة بالله كانت أعمق وأكثر بكثييير وفهم حكمته كان أقرب وأفضل 
وغيرها من الإضافات التى لن أطيل فيها

أما لو كان الفداء فى آخر الزمان مثلا
فكثيرا ما أسمع تبريرا لعدم حدوثه فى أول الزمان أن البشر كانوا ما زالوا فى مرحلة الحبو والطفولة الفكرية ( ورغم عدم إقتناعى بذلك فسأسير مع هذا الفرض حتى النهاية ) 
فمع الأخذ فى الإعتبار أن من سبقوا الفداء سيحاسبون على أعمالهم فقط دون الإيمان بالتجسد (وهناك رأى آخر بأن المسيح فدى الكل السابقون واللاحقون وهذا يعطى نفس النتيجة السابقة) 
ولما كان مبرر الفداء أصلا هو الحب الإلاهى الغير محدود للبشر (بصفة خاصة ولا أدرى لماذا أيضا ) ,, فكان الفداء فى آخر الزمان أو قبل يوم القيامة بقليل سيحقق أعلى فائدة حيث سيكون الكل قد أفدى ( أو سيعاملوا معاملة من سبقوا الفداء ) وما كان هناك داعى لهلاك هؤلاء الذين يرفضون الفداء ( فهذا يقلل من نسبة المحبة والتى هى مبرر الفداء أصلا )

هذا من ناحية التوقيت أما من ناحية الكيفية 

فلو كان الفداء مبرره كما قلنا المحبة الإلاهيه للبشر فكيف يكون على حساب بشر ؟؟ ,, كيف تسير المحبة لكل البشر مع كيفية الفداء الذى قام على أيدى بشر مصيرهم الهلاك ؟

بمعنى أوضح 
كيف يكون طريقى لحبك وحمايتك أن أجعلك تفعل ما يدخلك النار أو بحيرة الكبريت المتقده 

كيف يكون مبرر الفداء هو المحبة وإنقاذ البشرية ويتم على أيدى بشر ومع ذلك يكون مصير هؤلاء البشر الذين كانوا سببا فى الفداء وخلاص الناس هو الجحيم ؟

سأكتفى بذلك مؤقتا حتى لا يطول الموضوع وحتى أتمكن من متابعة الرد

أعتذر إن كان أسلوبى يبدو جافا أو هجوميا أو من باب أولى أعتذر إن كنت أبدو غبيا فى نظركم وأستميحكم عذرا فى متابعتى بهدوء 
ويا رب مكنش ضايقتكم

كل سنه وإنتوا طيبيييييييييييييين (أصل الإدارة وقفت المواضيع الجديدة وكان نفسى أهنيكم فى موضوع منفصل )


----------



## tina_tina (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن بعد اذن الاول سامح وبعدين الاعضاء الموجودين فى هذا الموضوع  الرد على سامح

انا معنديش امكانية كبيرة ارد عليك بس اللى مومنة بيه هقوله لانى مقتنعة بيه جدا وقراته وسمعته فى اماكن كثيرة
 زى طبعا ما قال اخى العزيز روك 
ان كل شئ تحت السماء وقت 
ده صحيح 
واضيف عليه جزء صغير 
وزى ما انت قولت ان كان الشعب وقتها عقلة صغير وسذاج 
فكان محتاج الى تمهيد اللى بتتسمى عندنا بالنبوات 
فالعهد القديم مملوء بالنبوات التى تدل على تجسد السيد المسيح من السيدة العذارء 
ولما انتهت النبوات ووجد الرب السيدة الطاهرة من النساء اجمعين (وده متفق عليه فى جميع الاديان )
وهى السيدة العذراء مريم ووجد انها تستحق هذه النعمة 
تم بهذا العهد الجديد والتجسد والفداء 
ياريت اكون اضفت شئ
وانا بقولك ياسامح 
انت بجد انسان محترم جدا (مش لشئ )ولكن لادبك العالى وكلامك المرتب (وده من وجه نظرى)
سلام ونعمة


----------



## tina_tina (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لنقطة الهلاك 
زى ما انا قولت قبل كده ان ربنا كان بيعطى نبوات للانبياء وكانت الانبياء بتوصل ده لجميع الشعب
وكان فى ناس كتيرة بتؤمن بده 
وايضا كان فى ناس برضوا مش بتؤمن بيه 
بس ربنا كان معطى الفرصة للجميع انهم يعرفوا ويؤمنوا بالنبوات اللى هتحصل فى وقت ما.
واكيد ربنا مش ظالم ابدا بالعكس ربنا حنون وبيحب الانسان جدا فاكيد كل انسان هيشوف نصيبة كاعمالة وايمانه ايضا  وهيتحاسب بكده


----------



## samehvan (4 ديسمبر 2006)

> ممكن بعد اذن الاول سامح وبعدين الاعضاء الموجودين فى هذا الموضوع الرد على سامح



أهلا بحضرتك طبعا ,, وأنا معاكى وأضم صوتى لكل الأخوه إنهم يسمحوا لكل اللى عنده معلومة يقولها لأنى فعلا سألت الأسئلة دى كتير جدا ودايما بنوصل لأمور جديدة تصل بى لإجابات مختلفة ولهذا أنا أريد مشاركات الكل حتى عندما يخطئ أحد فيصحح له الآخرون حتى أصل لإجابة واحده محدده



> وزى ما انت قولت ان كان الشعب وقتها عقلة صغير وسذاج



أنا قلت قبل كده إنى غير مقتنع بهذا المبرر ,, لماذا ؟

أخبرينى بالله عليكى
من أقدر على فهم المسألة ؟ نحن أم آدم ,, نحن أم نوح ؟ ,, نحن أم إبراهيم وموسى ؟

من أكثر إدراكا بحكمة الله وأعلم به 

هل نحن أعقل وأكثر إدراكا من آدم الذى عاش وتعلم كل شئ على يد الله وفى معية الله ؟؟ 

هل نحن أعقل وأكثر إدراكا من نوح الذى خاطبه الرب ورأى من قدرات الله ما لم يراه غيره ؟ من إبادة الأرض وما عليها ؟؟ أيتحمل عقله ويدرك ما حدث فى الطوفان من دمار كامل ولا يستوعب فكرة التجسد ؟؟ 

لا أعتقد أن المسألة مسألة قصور عقلى أو سذاجة


----------



## samehvan (4 ديسمبر 2006)

> وانا بقولك ياسامح
> انت بجد انسان محترم جدا (مش لشئ )ولكن لادبك العالى وكلامك المرتب (وده من وجه نظرى)
> سلام ونعمة



أشكر حضرتك ده بس من أدبك

وعلى فكرة أنا عارف إنكوا هتزهقوا منى قريب وهتفقدوا فى الأمل وممكن كمان يغلق الموضوع ده ويا رب ميكونش مصيرى الطرد ,, بس لأن المسألة بالنسبة لى صعبه جدا وخصوصا أنى بحب أفكر كتير ومن كل الجوانب فده هيخلينى أرد كتير وأرفض ردود كتير ,, بس أتمنى أنكوا تستحملونى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة


----------



## samehvan (4 ديسمبر 2006)

> واكيد ربنا مش ظالم ابدا بالعكس ربنا حنون وبيحب الانسان جدا فاكيد كل انسان هيشوف نصيبة كاعمالة وايمانه ايضا وهيتحاسب بكده



أعتقد أن هذا الكلام قد يخالف مبدأ عصر النعمة


----------



## tina_tina (4 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أهلا بحضرتك طبعا ,, وأنا معاكى وأضم صوتى لكل الأخوه إنهم يسمحوا لكل اللى عنده معلومة يقولها لأنى فعلا سألت الأسئلة دى كتير جدا ودايما بنوصل لأمور جديدة تصل بى لإجابات مختلفة ولهذا أنا أريد مشاركات الكل حتى عندما يخطئ أحد فيصحح له الآخرون حتى أصل لإجابة واحده محدده
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
انهى اقوى واعقل 
الطفل فى بداية حياته ام الانسان الناضج الكبير الذى اتخذ من تجارب الحياة خبرة ليه؟
وبعدين احنا ربنا معانا فى كل وقت مش وقت ابراهيم ويعقوب وادم بس
وخدنى على اد عقلى وايمانى
​


----------



## tina_tina (4 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا الكلام قد يخالف مبدأ عصر النعمة


 

ممكن تفسير شوية للكلام​


----------



## samehvan (5 ديسمبر 2006)

> انهى اقوى واعقل
> الطفل فى بداية حياته ام الانسان الناضج الكبير الذى اتخذ من تجارب الحياة خبرة ليه؟
> وبعدين احنا ربنا معانا فى كل وقت مش وقت ابراهيم ويعقوب وادم بس
> وخدنى على اد عقلى وايمانى



الإنسان الناضج طبعا

لكن لو فيه إتنين ناضجين يبقى مين أعقل ,, اللى شاف ولمس وعاش فى معية الله أم من سمع عنه فقط؟

اللى شاف قدره الله فى إهلاك وإبادة الأرض بما عليها وبمن فيها أم من قرأ وسمع عن ذلك ؟؟

عموما أنا سؤالى مش فى النقطة دى تحديدا أنا سؤالى لماذا هذا التوقيت

قلتم أن هناك أفعال لله ليس بالضرورة أن نعلم حكمتها وأنا لم أعترض على ذلك

ولكن إعتراضى على نقطتين

الأولى إذا كانت الحكمة قد صرح بها فيجب إذا أن نتأكد منها بدراستها  ومثال بسيط علشان نقدر نفهم بعض

باباكى طبعا بيحبك ولو قالك متخرجيش النهارده ( وسكت ) هتوافقى وهتقولى إنه خايف عليكى وعاوز مصلحتك
لكن لما يقوللك متخرجيش النهارده علشان الأسانسير عطلان وأنا خايف عليكى من تعب السلم 
يبقى إداكى الحكمه والسبب من أمره وهنا من حقك تدرسى الموضوع وتناقشى فيه
هل إنتى فى الدور العشرين مثلا ولا فى الدور الأول ؟؟
هل العماره أسانسير واحد ولا إتنين ؟؟

صحيح المثل اللى فات مش أساس المناقشه لكنه مجرد مثل لبيان مفهومى عن التفكير فى الحكمة ذاتها ومبررات هذ الحكمة

وخصوصا عندما تكون حكمة منقوله بمعنى إنك لم تسمعى الأمر مباشر من باباكى فهنا التفكير واجب بل أمر أبوى

فأعود إلى سؤالى مرة أخرى

لماذا هذا التوقيت بالذات

ولو قلنا كما تقولين حضرتك ( مجرد فرض وليس إقتناع منى بالمبرر ) ولو قلنا أن الناس قديما كانوا على حد تعبيرك سذج أو أطفال بالنسبة لهذا الحدث الكبير فنحن أيضا وبنفس القياس سنكون سذج وأطفال بالنسبة للناس اللى هيجوا بعد 200 سنه مثلا أو أكتر أيا كان الفارق فلماذا لم يتم الفداء قبل يوم القيامة بقليل ولتعرفى لماذا سيكون أفضل راجعى مشاركتى الأولى فى السؤال

أشكرك على هدوءك وحسن خطابك


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب تعالى نتكلم مع بعض بالامثال 
( زى ما كان السيد المسيح كان بيعمل  كان بيكلم الناس بالامثال علشان يفهمه اكتر ويبسطلهم  المعلوم علشان يفهموها اكتر واكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد مملؤ بالامثال للتبسيط )
حاشا لله لو كنت بقارن نفسى بالسيد المسيح او اساوية لا طبعا 
بس هاخد نفس منهجة

والمثال هو 
لو منطقة ما ونزلوا فيها اعلان ان مثلا فلان اللى كان عايش معانا زمان هيجى من السفر مثلا ولكن راجع حاجة تانية خالص ( زى ما بيقولوا راجل ليه تقلة ) او مسك منصب كبير وراجع يزور منطقته القديمة 
فى ناس فرحت بالخبر جدا جدا وحضرت نفسها على انه جاى بسبب الخبر اللى بيسمعوه والاعلانات اللى موجودة فى كل مكان 
وفى ناس مصدقتش وقالت ده كلام فاضى ومهتمتش بالموضوع  
وبعد ما خلصوا الترتيبات والتجهيزات واعلنوا جميع الناس كلهم ( اللى صدق واللى مصدقش )
وحضروا انفسهم 
وصل الراجل الكبير 
مين كان فى ترحيبة ؟
اكيد اللى وثقوا فى الكلام والاعلانات وكانوا مجهزين نفسهم , واللى الناس التانية استخبت لانهم مكنوش مجهزين نفسهم لاستقبالة .
وقعد الراجل الكبير واعطى كل واحد اللى محتاجة وزيادة وساب كمان للى عاوز من الناس التانية 
ورحل عنهم ولكن كلامه واحاديثة وفعلة عاش معاهم وفضلت الناس تتذكر هذ الحدث العظيم وكانت تتسلمه للاجيال فيما بعد 

ده مثل بفارق التشبية طبعا 
مش عارفة ممكن يوصلك الصورة اللى عاوزة اقولها ولا لاء 
عموما سورى على اللغة العامية بس بكتب حسب ما بقول وبحس 
وربنا يعطيك النعمة ويباركك 
واى استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> لماذا هذا التوقيت بالذات
> 
> ولو قلنا كما تقولين حضرتك ( مجرد فرض وليس إقتناع منى بالمبرر ) ولو قلنا أن الناس قديما كانوا على حد تعبيرك سذج أو أطفال بالنسبة لهذا الحدث الكبير فنحن أيضا وبنفس القياس سنكون سذج وأطفال بالنسبة للناس اللى هيجوا بعد 200 سنه مثلا أو أكتر أيا كان الفارق فلماذا لم يتم الفداء قبل يوم القيامة بقليل ولتعرفى لماذا سيكون أفضل راجعى مشاركتى الأولى فى السؤال
> 
> أشكرك على هدوءك وحسن خطابك


 
لا احنا مش سذج بالنسبة للى بعدنا 
لان احنا شوفنا الحقيقة واضحة تماما وعيناها بفكرنا وقلوبنا وعقلنا 
اه مشفنهاش بعنينا لكن واثقين ومتاكيد من كل كلمة بالدليل والبرهان ايضا 
وبنحاول نبسطها للاجيال اللى بعدنا زى اللى قبلنا بسطوهالنا 
ونعمة ربنا فى كل شئ 
وفى ايه بتقول ايه 
طوبى لمن امن ولم يرى ​وفى حاجة بسيطة ممكن ادعوك لترى بنفسك 
لو ممكن روح وزور اى مكان اثرى ممكن مثلا كنيسة بها كمية مهولة من شهداء القديسين اللى بقالهم كام سنه واجسادهم زى ما هى وبنعمة ربنا وبركته انه مهنم اللى مثلا شعرة بيتكون من اول وجديد 
وفى اطباء بيشوفوا الكلام ده وبيقفوا قدام الاعجاز الالهى ده لانهم معندهمش التفسير لحاجة زى كده
ودى حقيقة وموجودة وناس كتيرة بتروح وتزور ومسلمين قبل المسيحين لان كل واحد وايمانه عند ربنا 
لو عاوز تعرف اسمها قولى وانا اقولك عليها 
وليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل مكان وزمان​


----------



## samehvan (6 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> طيب تعالى نتكلم مع بعض بالامثال
> ( زى ما كان السيد المسيح كان بيعمل  كان بيكلم الناس بالامثال علشان يفهمه اكتر ويبسطلهم  المعلوم علشان يفهموها اكتر واكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد مملؤ بالامثال للتبسيط )
> حاشا لله لو كنت بقارن نفسى بالسيد المسيح او اساوية لا طبعا
> بس هاخد نفس منهجة
> ...



أكيد طبعا الأمثال لا تعنى أننا نساوى أنفسنا بالله أو بالسيد المسيح وإنما كما قلتى لتقريب الأفكار

مع إحترامى الشديد لحضرتك ما قلتيه يشرح لى لماذا آمن البعض ولماذا كفر البعض ,, وليس هذا سؤالى ,, سؤالى كان لماذا هذا التوقيت


> لا احنا مش سذج بالنسبة للى بعدنا
> لان احنا شوفنا الحقيقة واضحة تماما وعيناها بفكرنا وقلوبنا وعقلنا
> اه مشفنهاش بعنينا لكن واثقين ومتاكيد من كل كلمة بالدليل والبرهان ايضا
> وبنحاول نبسطها للاجيال اللى بعدنا زى اللى قبلنا بسطوهالنا
> ...



أنا لم أقصد سذج بمعنى سذج

أنا قصدت لو سلمنا بأن البشر قبل الفداء كانوا فى مرحلة الطفولة الفكرية بالنسبه لينا فإحنا هنكون إيه للناس اللى هتيجى بعدنا بألف سنه مثلا ؟؟ أكيد هنكون كده برضه 

عموما لو المسألة مٍسألة إدراك أنا قلت لحضرتك قبل كده رأيى فى الموضوع ده ورديت عليه

وما زال سؤالى قائما وارجو أن تعودى للمشاركة التى وضعت فيها سؤالى الأول



> لو عاوز تعرف اسمها قولى وانا اقولك عليها
> وليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل مكان وزمان



سمعت عن هذا كثييييرا وحاولت الذهاب مرة فعلا وقيل لى أنه ممنوع على ووعدنى الكثير من أصدقائى أن يأخذنى معه فى إحتفالات هذه الكنائس وللأسف لم يحدث أن نفذ أحدهم وعده

وإتفضلى قوليلى إسمها 
بس يا ريت تكونى مدياهم خبر إنى هروح علشان محدش يمنعنى


----------



## tina_tina (6 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> مع إحترامى الشديد لحضرتك ما قلتيه يشرح لى لماذا آمن البعض ولماذا كفر البعض ,, وليس هذا سؤالى ,, سؤالى كان لماذا هذا التوقيت
> رغم انى حولت بقدر الامكان اوضح سؤالك لكن هعيد من الاول وجديد الرد المناسب فى رد جديد​
> 
> أنا لم أقصد سذج بمعنى سذج
> ...


اطلب من قلبك​


----------



## samehvan (7 ديسمبر 2006)

> اطلب من قلبك



تانى موضوع الطلب من القلب ده 

طيب أنا هعلنها هنا ولو فيه خطأ فى دعائى أرجو تنبيهى إليه ,, ويا ريت الكل يدعى نفس الدعاء

" يا رب يا عظيم يا قدير يا محب يا رؤوف يا رحيم ,, اللهم إنى أسألك بعظمتك أن تظهر لى ذاتك وأسألك بقدرتك أن ترفع ضعفى لأعرفك حق المعرفة ,, وأسألك بمحبتك لخلقك أجمعين أن تزرع بداخلى حبك وحب لقائك ,, وأسألك برحمتك أن ترحمنى من عناء الجهل ومشقة الضلال لأصل إليك وأعرفك معرفة حقيقية لا يدنوها شك ولا ستار " 
اللهم أمين يا رب العالمين

اللهم أرنى الحق حقا وإرزقنى إتباعه وأرنى الباطل باطلا وإرزقنى إجتنابه


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> (مرقس)(12\29)الرب الهنا رب واحد)كيف افهم ان    الاب الابن الروح القدس   ثلاثة  يصبحو واحد
> الله اعطا لنا عقل  ونتم تريدون ان نركن العقل     ونسمع ما تقول وهوا ينفى العقل   الرب الله واحد فى كتابكم
> اما قصة الشمعة ونورها  وحرارتها   لا تمنع انها شمعة واحدة ولها قدرة واحدة   وانا الشمعة ليست ابنتها الحرارة ولا ابنتها النور     النور والحرارة من صنع الشمعة اى انا عيسى من صنع الله



بص يا ابو ودن طويله بنوة السيد المسيح لله ليست بنوة من النوع اللى بتعرفه من قرأنك يعنى انا لما اقول عليك انك ابن مصر هل معنى كده ان كل رجال مصر اشتركوا فى انجابك او لما اقول انك ابن النيل يبقى النيل اتجوز امك وخلف سيادتك ربنا يرحمكم يا عقلاء


----------



## tina_tina (7 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> تانى موضوع الطلب من القلب ده
> 
> طيب أنا هعلنها هنا ولو فيه خطأ فى دعائى أرجو تنبيهى إليه ,, ويا ريت الكل يدعى نفس الدعاء
> 
> ...


 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> تانى موضوع الطلب من القلب ده
> 
> طيب أنا هعلنها هنا ولو فيه خطأ فى دعائى أرجو تنبيهى إليه ,, ويا ريت الكل يدعى نفس الدعاء
> 
> ...



هايل يا استاذ سامح
ونحن معك فى الدعاء ويكفى ان تقف فى حجرتك حتى وتغمض عينيك وتطلب من الله ان يظهر لك الحق ولكن بقلب متطلع الى الله مؤمن بالله فقط وسيكشف لك الله حقيقته التى يصعب على البشر الذين ليس لهم رجاء بالله ان يروها


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> تانى موضوع الطلب من القلب ده
> 
> طيب أنا هعلنها هنا ولو فيه خطأ فى دعائى أرجو تنبيهى إليه ,, ويا ريت الكل يدعى نفس الدعاء
> 
> ...


لازم تعرف انك لابد ان تصلى الى الله الذى يقدر على كل شئ حتى لو كان ضد الطبيعه وعكس التفكير البشرى المحدود الله الذى أمر موسى بالهروب من مصر فى اتجاه البحر الاحمر وما كان من موسى الا الطاعه رغما عن ان المنطق والعقل البشرى يقول ان الامر خطأ وسيقتل بنو اسرائيل ولكن يا لمحبه اللع وعظمته يشق البحر ليهرب بنو اسرائيل يا لك من عظيم يا الله ولكن الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله لو كنت انا شخصيا معاصر لآبينا نوح ورأيته يبنى فلكه على قمه جبل لكنت وصفته بالجنون ولكنها رحمه الله به ومن معه العقل البشرى يقول بناء فلك لابد ان يكون بجوار البحر ولكن الله تمجد اسمه العظيم قصد بناء الفلك فوق الجبل حتى اذا اغرق الطوفان الارض تكون المياه عند وصولها الى قمه الجبل قد هدأت من التلاطمات فترفع الفلك بحنو حتى لا يحدث مكروها لنوح او من معه أو حتى لحيوان من الحيوانات التى اخذها معه فى الفلك لو فكر اى شخص فى اى امر من اوامر الله يجدها فوق مستوى التفكير البشرى والله يريدنا عندما نعجز ان نطلب معونته ويا حبذا لو نطلب معونته فى كل شئ هذا هو منتهى الايمان والرجاء بالله مخلصنا اسف جدا على الاطاله ولكن صدقنى لقد كتبت لك موقفين فقط ولكن مواقف الله فى الضيقات كثيره جدا ولا تحصى والله قال فى المزامير و ادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني (مز  50 :  15)
ربنا يتمجد معك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## samehvan (9 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب ممكن نرجع للسؤال ؟؟


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## tina_tina (10 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم


 
هو الاخ زعلان زمتضايق من ايه
اعتقد انك غلطت فى العنوان


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

انا زعلان
انا لا زعلان ولا حاجه

بس انتوا بتتكلموا كلام غير منطقى و احنا كلامنا و ادلتنا كلها منطقيه بنخاطب العقل و القلب

 هوا الدين عندكوا مجرد احاسيس و روحانيات بس


راجعوا نفسكوا قبل ان تحاسبوا


----------



## tina_tina (10 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> قبل البدأ أرجو أن تكون إجاباتك من مصادر موثوق فيها ,, فأنا تعودت أن إجد إجابات شخصية لأسئلة تعتبر غير متوقعة وتعبت من كثرة الإجابات وإختلافاتها ,, أشكرك
> 
> نبدأ على بركة الله
> 
> ...


 


ماشى
هنفتح الموضوع من اول وجديد
وباسلوب جديد يمكن يوضح اكتر

+ حضرتك عاوز تعرف ليه التوقيت ده بالذات وليه مكنش على ايام نوح او ادم
1- بعد ما ادم اخطأ كان  لازم يحصل العقاب لادم على خطأه ده بس علشان اخطأ قدام ربنا 
ودى غلطة مش سهلة وكان عقاب الخطية الموت 
وربنا كان بيحب ادم جدا جدا ........فكان لازم انسان يشيل عنه الخطأ دة كمان يكون مساوى لربنا لانه اخطأقدام ربنا 
وفعلا ربنا اعلن ان نسل المراة يسحق رأس الحية وكان قصدة ان ربنا هيتجسد من امرأة ويشيل العقاب عن ادم
2- خرج ادم من الجنة انجب اطفال واصبح فى شعب والشعب كل مادى بيخطأ قدام ربنا 
وكانوا عارفين ان الخطية مش بتتغفر الا بالدم 
وكانت طبعا النبوات بتظهر وبتبان كل شوية 
وكانت النبوات ليها مراحل بتمر عليها وبيبان اكتر واكتر ان فى مخلص جى يفدى العالم مكان ادم
وكان فى ناس كتير بتأمن بده زى كل الانبياء
وكانت المرأة العاقر بيبقى ده بالنسبالهم عار لان كده مش هيجى منها المخلص خالص ولا من العيلة دى 
3- وبرضوا كان ربنا عنده الحكمة ان المرأة اللى هتنجبه تبقى انسانه مفيش اطهر واقدس منها 
وفعلا ده كان ليه مراحل ايضا لغاية ما السيدة العذراء اتولدت من حنة ويواقيم وكانوا من اقدس الناس فى الوقت ده
وربوها على كده ونشأت انسانه طاهرة نقية مقدسة على اسم ربنا ودى اللى ربنا اختارها انها تكون امه
ولما كملت النبوات وجت السيدة الفاضلة وجاء ملئ الزمان اللى ربنا قال عليه 
اتولدالسيد المسيح وحصلت عملية الفداء والقيامة 
4- والفترة اللى بعد كده دى فترة توبة للانسان وبعد كده هيجى اليوم العظيم يوم القيامة اللى محدش يعرف امتى 
لان محدش يعرف اليوم عند ربنا اد ايه ؟
ها كفاية كده النهاردة 
ونكمل بكرة
سلام​


----------



## tina_tina (10 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> انا زعلان
> انا لا زعلان ولا حاجه
> 
> بس انتوا بتتكلموا كلام غير منطقى و احنا كلامنا و ادلتنا كلها منطقيه بنخاطب العقل و القلب
> ...


 
احنا عاملين حسابنا فى كل شئ 
اطمن ​


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (10 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب 
ستذكرون ما اقول لكم

و حيجى يوم تفتكرى الموقف دا


----------



## samehvan (10 ديسمبر 2006)

يا أخت تينا تينا 

قصة أو هدف الفداء خارج سؤالى دلوقتى

عموما أنا مش هقاطعك ,, إتفضلى كملى


----------



## tina_tina (10 ديسمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> يا أخت تينا تينا
> 
> قصة أو هدف الفداء خارج سؤالى دلوقتى
> 
> عموما أنا مش هقاطعك ,, إتفضلى كملى


 

سلام يا سامح
انا مكنتش بتكلم على الفداء 
انا كنت بتكلم ليه التوقيت ده بالذات 
واللى قولته ان كانت فى مراحل معينة 
1- وهى النبوات وازاى انها كانت كل يوم فى تقدم اى فى توضيح 
2- العذراء اللى هيجى منها السيد المسيح 
3- وملئ الزمان عند الرب
ده كله لما اتحد فى وقت معين جاء السيد المسيح 
وكانت الفترة اللى قبلة زى ما تقول كده عقاب واللى بعد كده توبة 
وكمان احنا منعرفش الزمن عند ربنا اد ايه 
ده كان كلامى المرة اللى فاتت


----------

